# VBForums CodeBank > Codebank - Game Programming >  Bosskillers (World of Warcraft Clone) Beta 0.54 (Map Editor Included)

## Jacob Roman

*Bosskillers:*
Still in the works, I became so addicted to World of Warcraft that I decided to create a 2D clone that plays in the same manner using VB6 and DirectX8. So far there are no spells and abilities as of yet but the game play and graphics and even the UI is similar. It's got a very nice epic intro as well. The tile engine is so superb you can literally create massive size worlds just like WoW and Grand Theft Auto only in a 2D environment and it'll never ever slow down. Sizes such as 5000x5000 tiles are possible and even bigger if you want. Theres only one type of enemy for now. I plan to add others and even bosses with boss strategies. As you approach an enemies aggro radius hell come and attack you. And even chase you through the other rooms using my A*Star algorithm. If you are behind a wall with an enemy on the opposite end he wont see you cause I also use Ray Casting for line of site. The sprites use Strength, Agility, Intellect, Stamina, and Spirit, as well as other attributes that WoW uses such as Crit chance, attack power, weapon speed, haste, expertise, etc etc. So you can regenerate health once out of combat as well as mana. The battle system uses the same dice rolling algorithm wow uses. Depending on your stats and outcome, you can hit, crit, miss, parry (a dodge followed by a 25&#37; faster hit for your next hit), and dodge. Soon once I add more to the game, gear will add more to your stats, such as Helm, Necklace, Cape, Chestpiece, Gloves, Belt, Bracers, Boots, Pants, Shoulders, Ring1, Ring2, Trinket1, Trinket2, Main Hand weapon, Offhand weapon, and relic just like WoW has. As you kill your trash mobs, you gain experience and even level in this game too. You can even drag the camera just like on wow, only in 2D to see further distances or to use it to move the player off the center. Pressing both left and right mouse button will put the camera back over the player. Also like on WoW, if you die, you release spirit to enter the spirit realm. Walk all the way to your body to revive yourself. This game along with my map editor is open source. 

*UPDATE:* I managed to recreate the entire A* Path algorithm with a new formula and it no longer locks up. Also I corrected the file path issue that kfcSmitty pointed out and I apologize to those who couldn't get it working before.

During intro press left click to skip it and jump to title screen. Press again to enter loading screenPress W, S, A, D to move your player. Attacks are auto attacks at the moment.Press and hold left mouse button with cursor over the main game to drag the camera. Pressing both left and right mouse buttons will bring the camera back.The bag is openable and closable but no objects to carry just yet.Prt Sc creates a new folder and takes screen shots.Escape exits the game.Note: One room in my dungeon looks like a glitch but its not. It's an invisible wall maze. The room next to it has foreground tiles hiding lava underneath. Watch your step!

*Map Editor:*
The map editor is probably unlike anything you may have seen. By default it starts with 2 tiles to choose from. But then as you add more and more tiles to choose from to add to the map you can dynamically drag it to get to the tiles you want to select. No matter how big the picture itll shrink anything you put in down to 16x16. Later improvements will allow 32x32 or even 64x64. You can add background tiles as well as foreground tiles. But wait theres more! There's even a bar to add different types of collisions such as wall collision, water for what tiles are swimmable, lava for what will burn you, what tiles will reflect, and more soon to come such as what tiles will make you fall. You can zoom in and out of the map and even add special effects such as lighting. Soon I will add others like fog. The worlds width and height can be adjusted prior to map design but it's recommended to do it prior to creating the map as it'll clear it. You can load and save maps as well. Later improvements will have animated tiles. Use the left mouse button for dragging and right mouse button to select what you want or to place tiles in the main map. By default the map editor is just straight grass but you can load a.map which is my sample dungeon map.

*Known Issues:*
 None. All issues have been fixed



Bosskillers.zip - 32.41MB

[Edit] Note to Windows 7 users: put the dx8vb.dll in your *\Windows\SysWOW64 directory and use regsvr32.exe in the same directory to register the dll as Windows 7 does not support DirectX8 for VB6 no more yet it will still work.

----------


## Nightwalker83

Please make sure you  remove all compiled files from the zip you link to or upload on the forums. Also, when I try to run the *.exe I receive an error saying the program can not start because dx8vb.dll is missing. It would a good idea is you could either include all files needed to run the program on the development machine in the zip file. If not a text file with the links of where to download the files needed to get the program working.

----------


## Jacob Roman

The reason I have the exe is cause its not just source code, its a major game. Bigger than anything I ever designed. I would like non VB6 users to try it as well. Not everyone has VB6. Dx8vb.dll was not included in Windows 7 which is why it didn't work for ya. I also use Windows 7, only Windows 7 Pro, and included above the dx8vb.dll file so you can get it working now. Be sure you register the dll file using regsvr32.exe found in your C:\Window\SysWOW64. I included the dll and text document of instructions on how to register the dll in the zip file.

----------


## Nightwalker83

What I am suggesting is that you include a link to where users can download required files such as "dx8vb.dll" because I for one have no I idea where get the file. Also, you should not include just an exe if your game requires a lot of extra files but create a setup package. This is so it will run on any system without the user needing to search all over the internet for the rquired files in-order to get the the game to run on their machine. You should include all the files needed by your game being run on the developer machine in the setup package so your game will work on other machines first time without problems.

----------


## Jacob Roman

The package and deployment wizard would then be only targeted towards windows 7 users. Every other OS comes with dx8vb.dll. Its just one file anyways and I already included it in the zip so you dont need to hunt for it online. Doesnt take long to drag the file into regsvr32. Did the game work ok for you?

----------


## kfcSmitty

Hey JR,

I wanted to try your game, so I downloaded it. Registered dx8vb.dll, but when I run the game, it gets to the loading screen and gives me an error:

"Run-time error '76': Path not found"

Running Windows 7 x64

*edit*

I found the issue. Under modLoad.bas, you have a hardcoded value of

"C:\Jacob's Stuff\Source Code\VB\Bosskillers (New)\a.map"

Once I created that directory and copied the file, the program ran fine.

----------


## Jacob Roman

Thanks for the feedback. Its fixed now but havent uploaded it yet  :Smilie: 

Also Im currently correcting the A* pathfinding with a new and faster method

----------


## Jacob Roman

*UPDATE:* I managed to recreate the entire A* Path algorithm with a new formula and it no longer locks up. I also was able to pull off the "Spell Cooldown Effect" that wow does but the spell currently does nothing. Also I corrected the file path issue that kfcSmitty pointed out and I apologize to those who couldn't get it working before. You can get the NEW Bosskillers update located above in the first post

----------


## Jacob Roman

Had to reupload on zShare after finding out it was a bad link. Upload should be back up

----------


## Jacob Roman

Ok nevermind. zShare I can no longer depend on. Need to find another resource to upload. Hopefully I'll find one soon

----------


## jomarrr

Hello! can you please re-upload Bosskillers? coz the link is broken..

----------


## Nightwalker83

> Hello! can you please re-upload Bosskillers? coz the link is broken..


Wait a day or two it might just be a server error.

----------


## estongkold

link still not working

----------


## Jacob Roman

I fixed it by uploading it into my site. Try it now in the link located above.  :Smilie:  cheers

----------


## Jacob Roman

I updated Bosskillers big time by fixing a few minor issues and sped up the line of site algorithm to allow 100 mobs to be on screen at once but also noticed that the collision algorithm needs sped up as well so im redoing that. Once that parts done I will reupload it into my site and have a list of updates as well on here. I also noticed that the AStar algorithm of the mob running back to its original position doesnt need to be computed when in the same room as its origin, so I'm fixing that as well to speed things up even more. I also plan on updating the map editor to where you can place mobs anywhere on the map and itll be saved to that particular map.

----------


## xprocess09

Can somebody re-upload the sourcecode please?? I really need it and I couldn't contact Jacob Roman.
Thank you!

----------


## JonLord

Can somebody re upload the game? If somebody can upload the source code?? idem xprocess09

----------


## Niya

All this problems with dead link....Just use SkyDrive or GoogleDrive and it should be forever available, or at least until Google or MS fails.

----------


## Nightwalker83

> All this problems with dead link....Just use SkyDrive or GoogleDrive and it should be forever available, or at least until Google or MS fails.


Or we start being allowed to upload attachments of upto 10MB to the forums.

----------


## Niya

> Or we start being allowed to upload attachments of upto 10MB to the forums.


I like this suggestion best but 10MB is still too small. My largest contribution on these forums is 30MB!

----------


## Niya

Where is Jacob by the way ? Haven't seen him in quite a while.

----------


## Nightwalker83

> I like this suggestion best but 10MB is still too small. My largest contribution on these forums is 30MB!


Yeah, I know but if it were just source code are no compiled files would the attachment still be that big?




> Where is Jacob by the way ? Haven't seen him in quite a while.


According to his profile he was last on the forums, Apr 19th, 2014 06:13 PM.

----------


## Niya

> Yeah, I know but if it were just source code are no compiled files would the attachment still be that big?


Resources are what take up nearly all of the space in my larger attachments, not binaries. Images for textures and sprites take a hell of a lot of space in a zip.

----------

